# stinky fur



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

Dakota is my almost 7 year old GSD/collie. She has a very interesting coat and over the past few months, this coat has started to...well...stink...

The key thing here is that it doesn't stink all over, but rather in the thickest places.

Dakota has VERY soft, silky fur. In some areas, such as along her spine, it is curly/fine. In other places, such as along her neck, it is still soft but also quite thick. Her abdomen has fine, long, and smooth hairs. Her pants are the the only part of her comprised of extremely thick, long, coarsely textured hair. For the most part, Dakota has a double coat (except along her abdomen).

The "stinky" parts are along her flanks (not her pants) and around "cowel" around her neck. Nothing else on her stinks. The smell is...musty...but I don't really know how else to describe it.

Being that I live at the beach, Dakota gets either bathed or rinsed down at least 2x/month and at the most probably about 8x. Bathing her, however, has not helped with the smell these past few months. And unfortunately the smell sticks to whatever she touches, regardless of whether she is wet or dry.

Dakota rotates between the Fromm 5-star formulas and receives salmon oil and (starting last week) coconut oil supplements.

Nothing has changed in her diet or environmentally in the last few months, so I'm not sure WHERE this smell comes from. Especially since she has never smelled before. She is seemingly healthy otherwise...no yeast infections (ears and abdomen are spotless) and I can't think of any other reason she'd have these stinky spots. 

Any ideas?


Her pants/floofy butt

go by jsnail17, on Flickr

Please disregard her "concerned" expression...here you see the full fur around her neck

This is my concerned face by jsnail17, on Flickr

This was about 3.5 months ago (when Kaiser was LITTLE! eek!) showing a half-decent side view of Dakota while she was sniffing something interesting in the air

good smells by jsnail17, on Flickr


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

There was a similar thread from paula1955 about her new puppy Thor, aka Mr Stinky. She changed his food to a grain free I believe and the odor vanished.


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

I've tried several grain free foods but they are all too rich for Dakota or she is allergic to something in them  This is a recent issue too, something I've only noticed over the past few months. In fact, I always prided myself on NOT having a stinky dog, lol. Even her breath stinks now (but thats a kibble thing...because she had perfect breath when she was on raw for 3 years. I just cant afford it anymore)


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

"Musty" smell sounds like dampness to me. Hondo (who is a LH as well) will smell musty after he's been swimming in our pond. Because it's a new pond and isn't settled, it stinks of mud. Now my dogs stink. 

You say you live near the beach, do you take your dogs there often? 

Honestly, it's so hot here, I've been living with it. As long as I make sure he is dry before he comes in the house it isn't so bad. I'm hoping it won't be a problem next summer.


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

Lilie said:


> "Musty" smell sounds like dampness to me. Hondo (who is a LH as well) will smell musty after he's been swimming in our pond. Because it's a new pond and isn't settled, it stinks of mud. Now my dogs stink.
> 
> You say you live near the beach, do you take your dogs there often?
> 
> Honestly, it's so hot here, I've been living with it. As long as I make sure he is dry before he comes in the house it isn't so bad. I'm hoping it won't be a problem next summer.


I thought it was because of the dampness + warm temps (even though I keep my place pretty cool inside) but she still smells in those two areas even when she is dry. The dogs get an opportunity to swim at least once a week (when possible) and sometimes twice. Usually we go to the ocean but on occasion we will go to the soundside. The sound obviously has much "stinkier" water because it has less turnover than the oceanside, but I don't think that really affects Dakota's smell (and besides, Kaiser doesn't stink at all).


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Kaiser2012 said:


> I thought it was because of the dampness + warm temps (even though I keep my place pretty cool inside) but she still smells in those two areas even when she is dry. The dogs get an opportunity to swim at least once a week (when possible) and sometimes twice. Usually we go to the ocean but on occasion we will go to the soundside. The sound obviously has much "stinkier" water because it has less turnover than the oceanside, but I don't think that really affects Dakota's smell (and besides, Kaiser doesn't stink at all).


If you've ever forgotten towels in the washer, they'll get pretty stinky. You can throw them in the dryer, but even dry, they'll still stink. 'Musty'. If you're girl is stinkiest in the areas of her body that has thicker hair - I'd consider that a possibility.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

This is an issue I've seen this year as well- for the first time too. I think it's something to do with the heat + dampness as indicated above. Until I get a velocity drier, I've been living with it. I have found that if I give her a bath and really lather up the soap in the smelly areas, I can pretty much get rid of it. But if we go swimming anywhere outside- the smell is right back.


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

Lilie said:


> If you've ever forgotten towels in the washer, they'll get pretty stinky. You can throw them in the dryer, but even dry, they'll still stink. 'Musty'. If you're girl is stinkiest in the areas of her body that has thicker hair - I'd consider that a possibility.





wildo said:


> This is an issue I've seen this year as well- for the first time too. I think it's something to do with the heat + dampness as indicated above. Until I get a velocity drier, I've been living with it. I have found that if I give her a bath and really lather up the soap in the smelly areas, I can pretty much get rid of it. But if we go swimming anywhere outside- the smell is right back.



Gosh I feel like a bad "mom" now! I've always towel dried her (she LOVES it...free body massage, lol) but I never worried about her being a little damp because it never seemed to bother her. I'll try to dry her more, but I'm not sure it'll help. Hmm...


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Lilie said:


> If *you're* girl is stinkiest in the areas of her body that has thicker hair - I'd consider that a possibility.


Oops - "your"


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Kaiser2012 said:


> Gosh I feel like a bad "mom" now! I've always towel dried her (she LOVES it...free body massage, lol) but I never worried about her being a little damp because it never seemed to bother her. I'll try to dry her more, but I'm not sure it'll help. Hmm...


Why would you feel like a bad mom? I've always towel dried mine as well. Isn't that what everyone does? I'm saying that with this weather, the dampness left behind from a towel seems to cause a musky smell. I mentioned the velocity dryer because that's the "real" remedy I've seen people say on here- to get them completely dry. I think we can all agree that a towel doesn't get them completely dry.

Even so- towel drying is what I've been doing for 6.5 years without issue. Again, I think it's more the weather playing a role with the dampness left behind from towel drying more than anything else.


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

I just hate to think I'm the reason for her stinkiness, lol


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

High speed dryers are fantastic for getting down into the thick undercoat - best thing I ever bought  
Even a normal hair dryer works on a lower heat setting and it's a good way to get them used to a High speed dryer 
Also a good idea to get an antibacterial/ anti fungal shampoo to help get rid of the smell.


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

any shampoo you would recommend? I currently use the earthbath shampoo/conditioner.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

She looks like a Hovawart and Liesje's dog Coke! 

Home


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

wow I never knew that breed existed! I've seen pictures of Coke and I think he's very handsome


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

The earth bath stuff sounds like nice shampoo  I use a shampoo called Triocil when they are very smelly but I don't think it's available in the US.  
Getting her really dry is probably the most important thing  
Humid weather is such a pest, my horses always struggle in summer when it's wet but warm, they get fungal skin infections really easily if they aren't able to dry off properly.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

I got rid of the stink by saturating the smelly areas with white vinegar, then a good brushing when it dried, then a shampooing with neem and lemongrass oils mixed in with regular dog shampoo, finishing off with a real going-over with the furminator. This worked perfectly, he smelled fantastic afterwards. Until this recent humid weather hit - since he goes swimming several times a week and it's impossible to dry him completely, he's got some of the nasty odor back. Next purchase, proper drier, lol.


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

white vinegar...good idea! So...basically douse her thick hair (that'll take a LOT of white vinegar!) and let it dry? Don't wash it off? Followed by a shampoo (any particular kind?) Yeah...this weather stinks. LIterally!! And she (and Kaiser) just LOVE the water so much!


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

I put the vinegar in a squirt bottle and ran my hand against how the fur lies so I could get right down to the skin. Let it dry in the coat, don't rinse it out. I left it like that for almost a week, the I used the dog shampoo mixture. I have a low-end shampoo that I hardly ever use, so I guess any kind will do. I liked adding the oils because I wanted to try a natural bug repellant and that's what I had on hand at the time.

The vinegar only has to go on the smelly parts. On my puppy it was only on the base of his tail at the time. Now I can detect a faint smell there and also around his neck, but it's not anywhere near as bad as it was before. For a while he was odor-free, but he swims alot. Those are just the areas where his fur is super thick and it's so hard to get 100% dry.


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

Okie doke...so vinegar in a squirt bottle (great idea) and leave it for a week(ish) then bathe as normal. Check. So I assume no swimming is allowed during that time? Gaaah that's gonna be hard


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

Actually, I did let him swim during that week, lol! What the vinegar does is kill the bacteria that causes the mildew. Oooh, gross, I know....I felt like the worst owner in the universe, letting mildew grow on my poor baby! You're definitely not alone, lol.


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

ewww...so...there is actually MILDEW on my girl? aaaaaah!


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

Tell me about it, roflmao!!! But not like a gross creepy shower that's never been cleaned....ewwwww!! Not to worry, this method will take care of it


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

lmao!! I totally got a visual of that shower you described...blech!!! haha well I look forward to giving the vinegar a try! thanks!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Kaiser2012 said:


> lmao!! I totally got a visual of that shower you described...blech!!! haha well I look forward to giving the vinegar a try! thanks!


I could just see you hanging one of those automatic shower cleaners on your pup's collar......


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Lilie said:


> I could just see you hanging one of those automatic shower cleaners on your pup's collar......


Hazmat suit coming up... :rofl: Then plastic bubble suits for the rest of their lives 

Poor girl, hope everything clears up soon


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

:rofl: LMAO is it wrong that I actually HAVE a hazmat suit?

lol I'm a protective momma, but I'm not turning them into bubble-puppies


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Kaiser2012 said:


> :rofl: LMAO is it wrong that I actually HAVE a hazmat suit?
> 
> lol I'm a protective momma, but I'm not turning them into bubble-puppies


Ummm maybe a little scary!

Bubble puppies...hmmm that could definetely be a idea for something put together and sold in pet stores. I like that phrase  People are willing to spend millions on dogs, why not make bubble puppy suits!  Just tell the fussy owners "all the GOOD dogs have one" aranoid:

Sorry OT I know


----------



## Anastasia (Oct 7, 2011)

Kaiser2012 said:


> :rofl: LMAO is it wrong that I actually HAVE a hazmat suit?
> 
> lol I'm a protective momma, but I'm not turning them into bubble-puppies


LOL! My oldest daughter just had her first baby and tells us all the time that we are attachment parenting Jack! :laugh:


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

lol I have it for work, but its funny you mentioned it Shade. 

haha I could just see Kaiser now, in a puppy-bubble...that poor pup would be bouncing around like caged cat on catnip. Dakota, on the other hand, would just stand there and give me the "I hate you, right now" look.


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

Donk Donk Donk - Puppy rolled down the stairs again


----------

